# محملة بتعابير اللهجتين



## Kesiarf

مرحبا،هل أحد يعرف ما معنا هذا " محملة بتعابير اللهجتين "؟ 
الفقرة تقول
عندما  يتكلم عربي دارس مع عربي من دولة عربية أخرى، ولا يفهم الواحد لهجة الثاني، يتكلمان لغة عربية محملة بتعابير اللهجتين. 
شكرًا جزيلا ​


----------



## Atheer H.

مرحبا Kesiarf
المعنى: تحتوي على تعابير من كلتا اللهجتين
مثلا حين يتكلم عراقي مع سوري، يتم استخدام كلمات عراقية وكلمات أُخرى سورية إضافة إلى الكلمات العربية الفصيحة


----------



## Kesiarf

مرحبا Atherr H
شكرًا جزيلا على مساعدتك


----------

